# Caliper retraction tool question HELP!!!



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

After doing some searching (quite a bit really) I can't find a source for the caliper retraction tool I need. The car is a 92 8v gti, yes, I know they didn't have disk breaks on the rear but this car does so apparently the previous owner did a conversion to disks and used 85-88 rear calipers that have a allen/hex indentation in the middle of the caliper piston the later models have slots on the edges of the caliper piston (I have the tool for that type) SO....CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND THE PROPER TOOL also what size is the allen/hex indentation. I have a bentley manual and it shows a drawing of the tool I need but no part# (page 32 BRAKES fig.7-4) Bentley states "When installing new brake pads, adjust the caliper to provide clearance for the thicker new brake pads. Use a hex wrench in the piston socket to turn the caliper piston clockwise all the way into the caliper housing as shown in Fig. 7-4." BTW Bentley sucks they make no mention of the fact that pressure needs to be applied while turning caliper piston (rears) Oh yea, the e brake cable is on the top of caliper if that helps identify the caliper for you.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Caliper retraction tool question HELP!!! (brotherjohn98294)*

Buy the kit from Harbor Freight. Regular price is $29.99, but you can usually got it on sale for $19.99.
The kit has fitting to work ON MANY DIFFERENT Makes and Models, not just VWs.
Don't waste your money on the cheap cube tool ($10-$12) available from most auto parts stores. While they do work, it's painful, and slow.


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Caliper retraction tool question HELP!!! (germancarnut51)*


_Quote, originally posted by *germancarnut51* »_
Don't waste your money on the cheap cube tool ($10-$12) available from most auto parts stores. While they do work, it's painful, and slow.

Agreed. I have one "cube". If you were local you could have it. Worthless. It does in an hour what the correct tool does in 5 mins. Go to autozone/similar, they rent them out for free. You pay 40bucks, and when you return it you get 40 bucks.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Caliper retraction tool question HELP!!! (XClayX)*

It has been a while since I had an A2, but I am pretty sure you can just use a 3/8 socket with a hex key. I don't remember the size, but probably a M8 or M10. I never used any other special tool for this until I had a Mk. IV. Just buy a 3/8" drive metric set from Sears or something; they are used on all kinds of other stuff on your car.
As you are turning it, you just give it some downward force at the same time while you are screwing it in. 



_Modified by randyvr6 at 3:09 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

Christ, You guys don't know Sh#t if you read my post I already have a brake caliper tool kit. The brake caliper piston on the early style calipers is different and none of the adapters fit this early style piston and yes randyvr6 is right it is a hex (M12 though) I finally found a 12mm 3/8 drive (very hard to source) at Tool Town (BTW try to find a 12mm nut or bolt), good luck on that. I called BOW WOW and asked where they got their tool for this task and guess what... their mechanic MADE his own! VW I all it's wisdom (as far as I could find anyway) does not have a special tool for the early style piston... so now I'm going to have to do it the mickey-mouse way of using a long handle screwdriver as a prybar while turning the 12mm hex. I thought I could get a 12mm bolt and drill and tap one of the caliper adapters that I'll never use and thread the bolt into it. but I couldn't locate a bolt with a 12mm head. Why isn't it ever easy?????????????


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (brotherjohn98294)*

Loose to 'tude, were only here to help.
As you stated, the Bentley does tell you what tool is required but not the size.








*Fig. 7-4. Rear caliper piston being turned into caliper with hex wrench.
*
_*
Info for those seeking a tool:*_
Here is the tool I use, its a tool for the tuner lug nuts and 12mm.
$5 in the link below, but I got mine with the purchase of my wheels 15 years ago.
I have a few of these 12mm hex tools, and even the 3 pointed security version also in 12mm, I think its a Gorilla brand.
http://www.ipdusa.com/Volvo-16...-2092/








I do have a complete set Snap On metric hex sockets in tall and short, that could be used for this application. 
Or one could use a hex T-handle or allen key, though I prefer the socket tools.
Harbor Freight hex tools.
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...98229
Google search reveals tons of 12mm hex sockets, tall and short versions 3/8 and 1/2 drive.
Price varies with brand and quality.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (Eric D)*

Get a 12mm allen hex bit at Snears or an auto parts store...support your caliper ( I use a large block 'o wood under it) so you can bear down..stick the allen bit on your socket ratchet handle..put some weight on the piston as you turn it clockwise and you're good to go. Bentley's are shop manuals..written for those who have basic knowledge and a set of good automotive tools..so when Bentley says "use open end wrench to hold the fitting.." they assume (maybe incorrectly) that you can figure out what size to pick up!..Hint..VW's use metric wrenches!








PS: My bro had a Toyota..every damn nut 'n bolt on that thing seemed to be 12 or 14MM...so the're out there!


_Modified by spitpilot at 8:12 AM 5-16-2009_


----------

